# Suche "Aber echt hey!" - Sound vom (T)raumschiff Periode 1



## daDom (16. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich brauche den Teil des Films von Traumschiff Surprise, wo der Spookie sagt "Aber echt hey!"...
Ich hab schon mit Cooledit2000 den Teil aus dem Soundtrack gecuttet, aber da ist die Mukke noch im Hintergrund...

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wie ich an nur den Text drankomme?


daDom


----------



## ullision (16. August 2004)

am besten schneidest es aus dem film raus, allerdings hast da auch Hintergrundgeräusche...oder du kennst halt wen der im Studio an der Vertonung gearbeitet hat und dir das Sample zuschickt


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (16. August 2004)

Ausm werbespot schneiden von MC Dagobert
Da haste keine Hintergrundgeräusche.


----------

